# Who is your current furry crush?



## Joey (Nov 18, 2012)

So we've had a thread discussing our first ones, so who are you currently crushing on?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 18, 2012)

Myself


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 18, 2012)

Sonic
always has been always will be. 

Yes, I am a sonicfag.


----------



## Kixu (Nov 18, 2012)

I won't deny it.  I'm ashamed.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Pembroke (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Avelore (Nov 18, 2012)

A part of me wishes I had one. I appear to have an equal love for any furry character.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 18, 2012)

As if my avatar and sig aren't subtle enough, I've had the hots for Tricerachops since the first issue of Super Dinosaur. The Dinomen are sad all over, but she's especially tragic. And she's just so cool. Just look at that axe.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 18, 2012)

someone on here....................


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> someone on here....................



oooOOOoooooo....

I like where this is going :lol:


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 18, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


>



Love that character design.  The whole lot in that shot.


----------



## RotS-Targe (Nov 18, 2012)

Shelly, from High Tail Hall


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 18, 2012)

Nax............ no, not really. I don't swing that way. 

Actually, none at the moment.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 18, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Love that character design.  The whole lot in that shot.


Yeah man, check it out. It's well written, action packed, and easy to get into. Plenty more anthros where she comes from. Doometredon is second in hotness methinks.


----------



## shootmister (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry my pic failed


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 18, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> someone on here....................



Oh murr, do share


----------



## Mentova (Nov 18, 2012)

My furry crush is on myself.

:V

(ps you people are weird)


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 18, 2012)

Mentova said:


> My furry crush is on myself.
> 
> :V
> 
> (ps you people are weird)




Oh my gosh, my furry crush is on you too. :v


----------



## Mentova (Nov 18, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh my gosh, my furry crush is on you too. :v



omg no way

wanna yiff!?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 18, 2012)

Mentova said:


> omg no way
> 
> wanna yiff!?



*tries to avoid roleplay*

No wait, woops.


----------



## Lunar (Nov 18, 2012)

Alright, I'll say it.  The Beast.  Y'know, from Disney's Beauty and the Beast.

I feel no shame.

None whatsoever.







Oh god.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 18, 2012)

Lunar said:


> Alright, I'll say it.  The Beast.  Y'know, from Disney's Beauty and the Beast.
> 
> I feel no shame.
> 
> ...



So you like 'em big.


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a crush on several people here....


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 18, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Yeah man, check it out. It's well written, action packed, and easy to get into. Plenty more anthros where she comes from. Doometredon is second in hotness methinks.


I must check it out.  Thanks.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 18, 2012)

Ryuu said:


> I have a crush on several people here....



SLUT


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2012)

Does neko count here? I know some furs get butthurt "confusing" anthro with neko.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol, please do tell.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 18, 2012)

Ryuu said:


> I have a crush on several people here....


A crush on internet people?  That's just silly.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Does neko count here? I know some furs get butthurt "confusing" anthro with neko.



I would think so, just more at the "human" end of the spectrum.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 18, 2012)

Nekos are creepy. Either be human or go full furry. I don't want any of them in-between types.


----------



## badlands (Nov 18, 2012)

Lita from the jack comic


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> Nekos are creepy. Either be human or go full furry. I don't want any of them in-between types.



GET YOUR PORN OUT OF MY PORN!!!  ;3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2012)

Mikhaila Kirov (Tsampikos' creation)


----------



## Willow (Nov 18, 2012)

Willow's pretty hot :v


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 18, 2012)

Gibby said:


> SLUT



Its the fox part.... i have no control.


----------



## FreedomXJustice (Nov 18, 2012)

Currently...? It's actually been a while since I...developed a crush on a fictional anthro character. None come to mind as of now... I don't really find characters as interesting as I did when I was younger. Obviously. It would have to really stand out though.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2012)

Balthier is a lucky man to have Fran as his girlfriend.





If she had a female friend who was just as hot, my fursona would like to know.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 19, 2012)

To be honest from what i have seen from people if they said things like they do on here in reality i might of gone out with them.... And i cannot say who as i would get emmbarresed


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 19, 2012)

One of my characters, So rugged, so handsome, Everything I deny being


----------



## S'kraaj (Nov 19, 2012)

Darius. 
404! witty comment not found


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 20, 2012)

Im not telling anyone anything that my crush is.....   Percy.


----------



## Percy (Nov 20, 2012)

Ryuu said:


> Im not telling anyone anything that my crush is.....   Percy.


Too late, you already did.


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 20, 2012)

Percy said:


> Too late, you already did.



 

You have such a great personality.


----------



## Ouiji (Nov 20, 2012)

Ryuu said:


> You have such a great personality.



Doesn't he though?


----------



## Percy (Nov 20, 2012)

Ouiji said:


> Doesn't he though?



My personality causes people like Ryuu to have crushes on me. o-o


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 20, 2012)

Percy said:


> My personality causes people like Ryuu to have crushes on me. o-o



Your so mysterious. And your sona' is great


----------



## Magick (Nov 20, 2012)

What the absolute fuck did I walk in on?


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 20, 2012)

rofl well magick i think we walked in on a revealing between ryuu and percy (mainly ryuu) ... my furry crush is holo from spice and wolf =P


----------



## Percy (Nov 20, 2012)

Magick said:


> What the absolute fuck did I walk in on?


Ryuu apparently having a crush on me.


----------



## Magick (Nov 20, 2012)

Ah, just making sure I was reading everything correctly. Yay being bored and tired


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 20, 2012)

Magick said:


> What the absolute fuck did I walk in on?



Your eyes must have been 0.0 

Percy is a great guy


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 20, 2012)

ya i know how you feel had school and  work today -.- i hate highschool its boring on mondays anyway shutting up so we get back on topic =P


----------



## Magick (Nov 20, 2012)

Ryuu said:


> Your eyes must have been 0.0
> 
> Percy is a great guy


I know, and my eyes rarely open that wide


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 20, 2012)

Magick said:


> I know, and my eyes rarely open that wide



 thats a good one


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 20, 2012)

you had a wat on your what :shock:


----------



## Magick (Nov 20, 2012)

Seriously though, my eyes don't open that wide very often. Kinda half open and contemplative looking. Or pissed off. Or sad. I get mixed reactions.


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 20, 2012)

Grunnolf said:


> you had a wat on your what :shock:



 you didnt see that, ill tell you l8r


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 20, 2012)

0.0 ok ... i think this is the part were i get off and go to bed o.0


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 20, 2012)

Grunnolf said:


> 0.0 ok ... i think this is the part were i get off and go to bed o.0



lol. goodnight raver ninja!


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 20, 2012)

Peace out FAF be on tomorrow =P


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 20, 2012)

I see iam missing some derps


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 20, 2012)

I like how you newfags are treating a forum thread like it's an IM.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 20, 2012)

***heyfree webcams*** my expirience of im XD 
seriously fancy a few people on here.".. One is a wolf ....


----------



## Cakedemon (Nov 20, 2012)

sasha bunny


----------



## Anubite (Nov 20, 2012)

Whats sasha bunny from?


----------



## Spatel (Nov 20, 2012)

A lot of Lizardbeth's and Darkjak's characters.


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 20, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> ***heyfree webcams*** my expirience of im XD
> seriously fancy a few people on here.".. One is a wolf ....



^.0


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 20, 2012)

Kixu said:


> I won't deny it.  I'm ashamed.


What the fuck character is that from and why does she have Twilight Sparkle's color scheme?



Green_Knight said:


> Nekos are creepy. Either be human or go full furry. I don't want any of them in-between types.


Furries are creepy. Either be human or go full feral. I don't want any of them in-between types.



Willow said:


> Willow's pretty hot :v


Willow's pretty underaged.



Anubite said:


> Whats sasha bunny from?


Sasha's a character from sexyfur.com



Grunnolf said:


> ... my furry crush is holo from spice and wolf =P


I have a crush on Holo but I wouldn't really call her a furry.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 20, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> What the fuck character is that from and why does she have Twilight Sparkle's color scheme?


I thought the same thing. I believe she is from the new _Littlest Pet Shop_ show on The Hub.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2012)

Imperial Impact.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 21, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> ***heyfree webcams*** my expirience of im XD
> seriously fancy a few people on here.".. One is a wolf ....



Is that so...? :3


----------



## Percy (Nov 21, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Imperial Impact.


I don't think that even counts.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 21, 2012)

In some ways I find FIAB hot 0_o


----------



## Muck (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Ricky (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh my oh my


----------



## Traven V (Nov 24, 2012)

My Avatar, hehe, it's a really kindhearted show. Better than some assholes I know.


----------



## Fisher (Nov 24, 2012)

Falcoooooooo
Allways will be, sexy bird man ftw


----------



## Kayla (Nov 25, 2012)

My fiance's gorilla :>


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 25, 2012)

Gorillas have tiny wieners


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 25, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Gorillas have tiny wieners



But lotsa muscle. V_V I guess you can't have it all.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 25, 2012)

I wish I could kill this thread. You people are weird. :C


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 25, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I wish I could kill this thread. You people are weird. :C



Mentova, everytime you wanna close a thread a furry gets his dogdick. :V

You are so very vital to this process. XD We thank you.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 25, 2012)

My my you have really come around my butterfly


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 25, 2012)

d.batty said:


> My my you have really come around my butterfly



I've been feeling better here lately ^^

Also, I don't think I've stated my furry crush yet. It's a guy from another forum. He's got a wolf sona but its brown (and not grey) so that counts for something I think.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 26, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I wish I could kill this thread. You people are weird. :C



Mentova you are my new furry crush. :V


Oh murr....


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 26, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Mentova you are my new furry crush. :V
> 
> 
> Oh murr....


Back off he is mine!


----------



## Ricky (Nov 26, 2012)

...cause someone has to do it :roll:


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 26, 2012)

Merk is the hottest bird of all imo, and such a badass. Can't wait to see more of him in the next series.


----------



## Throttle Deluge Kinyea (Nov 27, 2012)

Krystal~  Who doesn't love that vixen? *hides from Valia*

And also Leo Caprio~


----------



## viviboi9 (Dec 3, 2012)

Well my crush goes down a huge list but my top is Toothless :3

but in rl I had a crushs but i was told no buts its ok


----------



## LemonJayde (Dec 3, 2012)

Not gonna lie I have always had a crush on this dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel no shame.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 3, 2012)

Hahah I remember that guy


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm clearly in my Shirokuma (Polar Bear) Cafe throes and I apologize but I am madly crushing on Polar Bear. He's enigmatic and stoic, yet he can be a goofball with the best of them. Plus he's clever with those puns. Not to mention those moves:


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 3, 2012)

mordecai


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 3, 2012)

Who the hell names a cartoon blue jay after a biblical character?


----------



## Anubite (Dec 3, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Who the hell names a cartoon blue jay after a biblical character?



Dunno, take acid.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 4, 2012)

Did someone say turkey?!


----------



## Saga (Dec 4, 2012)

The skinny character from Morning Wood.


----------



## Bando (Dec 4, 2012)

cyanogen said:


> The skinny [...] Morning Wood.



Laughinggirls.jpg

I don't have one. This thread is bad and should feel bad.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Azure (Dec 4, 2012)

For my furry crushes I just put a wolf and some ice in a blender. Add a straw and some lime and voila!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 4, 2012)

Mmmm, blended wolf


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Dec 5, 2012)

I changed my mind as i found out the furry was a guy oh well...... k fox is still in my books ^_^


----------



## Kayla (Dec 7, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Gorillas have tiny wieners



Yeah because I'm REALLY worried about the dick size :/


----------



## moon-drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

Marvel comic's The Rhino. Who is basically a super strong guy in a rhino fursuit.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh man, back when I was reading fantasy novels, I definitely got some crushes on characters in the books.

I, uh, probably should start reading again. Haven't read a good book in a while.


----------



## dwitefry (Dec 7, 2012)

Liz, the lizard drawn by Lizardbeth (ie. - http://www.furaffinity.net/full/7849512//) , she's adorable


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 7, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Blended wolf


This needs to be a Dulux paint colour.
_
This wallpaper's lovely. What colour did you say it was again?

Blended wolf.
_


----------



## Cloverleaf (Dec 7, 2012)

macks 

ilu 5ever bb boi
(he doesn't even read the forums I think lololwhatever)


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 7, 2012)

Azure said:


> For my furry crushes I just put a wolf and some ice in a blender. Add a straw and some lime and voila!



Real power animal.


----------



## Namba (Dec 7, 2012)

I had the biggest crush on Ratchet for the longest time.



Azure said:


> For my furry crushes I just put a wolf and some ice  in a blender. Add a straw and some lime and voila!


Fuckin' MacGyver!


----------



## Lunar (Dec 8, 2012)

I take mine back.  Captain Amelia, from Treasure Planet.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 9, 2012)

Lunar said:


> Treasure Planet.


Dear God that's a blast from the past.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2012)

Still sonic

Cuz I'm a sonicfag n stuff >.>


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 9, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Still sonic
> 
> Cuz I'm a sonicfag n stuff >.>


I remember the good old days when kids didn't have stuff like Sonic or Fox McCloud or Pokemon, and just grew up liking humans like everyone else (usually).


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 9, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> I remember the good old days when kids didn't have stuff like Sonic or Fox McCloud or Pokemon, and just grew up liking humans like everyone else (usually).


Or Thundercats, or Disney, or ... the internet. 

Still coasting on my Shirokuma crush <3


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 9, 2012)

â€‹It's a joke.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 9, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> I remember the good old days when kids didn't have stuff like Sonic or Fox McCloud or Pokemon, and just grew up liking humans like everyone else (usually).



What are you, like 97?

My favorite Woody cartoons are from the 1940's (like my avatar for example).



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> It's a joke.



The funny part is you need to clarify that on here :lol:


----------



## Validuz (Dec 9, 2012)

Ricky said:


> What are you, like 97?
> 
> My favorite Woody cartoons are from the 1940's (like my avatar for example).



Not to mention that the bible had talking snakes and whatnot.. :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 9, 2012)

Validuz said:


> Not to mention that the bible had talking snakes and whatnot.. :V



I know I was getting all hot and bothered thinking about that talking snake in sunday school

And then Tim Curry voiced him and it was even more heavenly. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOWTAeXTP5g

:evil::twisted::evil:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> I remember the good old days when kids didn't have stuff like Sonic or Fox McCloud or Pokemon, and just grew up liking humans like everyone else (usually).


Nah, I was always more interested in things like ninja turtles n junk when I was a wee one.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone remember _Road Rovers_? Used to have a wicked crush on Blitz.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, yes I do


----------



## Kahoku (Dec 9, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> I had the biggest crush on Ratchet for the longest time.



Same.


----------



## Lewi (Dec 10, 2012)

This guy.

DISCLAIMER: I am not a Brony...


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 10, 2012)

Lewi said:


> This guy.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I am not a Brony...


But you are apparently a minotaur-ony. I concur though, that guy


----------



## Magick (Dec 10, 2012)

Honestly, I don't really have any crushes :/


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 10, 2012)

Magick said:


> Honestly, I don't really have any crushes :/


How dare you


----------



## Lewi (Dec 12, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> But you are apparently a minotaur-ony. I concur though, that guy


Iron Will is his name, being sexy is his game!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 12, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Imperial Impact.


Don't hit on me you autistic furry~!


Percy said:


> I don't think that even counts.


You're right, SirRob a shit.


----------



## Cakedemon (Dec 12, 2012)

Captian amealia from disneys treasure planetno pic sorry on a iPod


----------



## Magick (Dec 12, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> How dare you



Fine. Mine is Garrus.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 13, 2012)

Cakedemon said:


> Captian amealia from disneys treasure planetno pic sorry on a iPod


Me fuckin' gusta.  Though her forearms kinda scare me a bit.  I think she's trying to hide tumors.


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 13, 2012)

Are call outs OK?

can i post some hot fur suits?

EDIT:
I kinda feel like the thread is making fun of me, but I am so ready to have this conversation


----------



## Lunar (Dec 13, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> Are call outs OK?
> 
> can i post some hot fur suits?
> 
> ...


We're not even talking about fursuits.  If you take it too seriously, you will be made fun of/virtually ripped a new asshole.  Fursuit sex is disgusting anyway, I don't see how people like it.


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 13, 2012)

yeah, thats what you think : |

I'm RDY 4 TEH YIFF!! *jumps up and down* \: D/

hey stupid cow, why do you have 3 or 4 stomachs?

is it cause u stoopid?  yea, thought so d: !!


----------



## Lunar (Dec 13, 2012)

You can't be serious.


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 13, 2012)

You speak as if I'm interested in talking to you or something...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 13, 2012)

Lunar, I'm just laughing my ass off...:grin:


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 13, 2012)

Imma have to go with apples.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 13, 2012)

I want to push Fox McCloud.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 13, 2012)

I have the hots for the Companion Octagon lately.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 13, 2012)

Actually, apparently I have developed a furry crush, ahahaha. I have been obsessively listening to an album, and apparently I stared a fictional character in the eyes one too many times. Welp.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Dec 13, 2012)

Dammit Mitzi, why do you have to be so attractive.


----------



## glompbaton (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey It's me Scarykid. I have actually wondered where exactly I could get a girlfriend because I want to hook up with somebody nice hah.


----------



## Namba (Dec 13, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> yeah, thats what you think : |
> 
> I'm RDY 4 TEH YIFF!! *jumps up and down* \: D/
> 
> ...


Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Retro (Dec 15, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> yeah, thats what you think : |
> 
> I'm RDY 4 TEH YIFF!! *jumps up and down* \: D/
> 
> ...



Are you okay?


----------



## Dubkinz (Jan 13, 2013)

Kouni-kun


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 13, 2013)

He's so kawaii.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 13, 2013)

These days. Just because.


----------



## Riho (Jan 14, 2013)

Tay. That is all.


----------



## toddf-alt (Jan 14, 2013)

The Lusty Argonian Maid


----------



## Riho (Jan 14, 2013)

toddf-alt said:


> The Lusty Argonian Maid


Owww, my sides. Good one. That was an awesome book anyway.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

Does Foxxy Love from "Drawn Together" count?


----------



## toddf-alt (Jan 15, 2013)

Actually is Mayhem.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Percy (Jan 15, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Does Foxxy Love from "Drawn Together" count?


Probably not.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 15, 2013)

_Sonikku za hejjihoggu_


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 15, 2013)

d.batty said:


> _Sonikku za hejjihoggu_



Heh. I almost googled that. 

Well played. XD


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 15, 2013)

None, of course there are some hawt females in artwork online, but i dont think i watch anything with anthro characters, or play anything.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 15, 2013)

Stella-Song said:


> <3



who is this gentleman


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 15, 2013)

Stella-Song said:


> <3


Bunnymund yezz


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> who is this gentleman


He's the Easter bunny from a fairly new kids movie released in the states called Rise of the Guardians.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 15, 2013)

d.batty said:


> He's the Easter bunny from a fairly new kids movie released in the states called Rise of the Guardians.


Way to toss it right into the ghetto. It's an animated family movie, anyone can watch and enjoy it.

Bunnymund was dope. I would have seen the movie anyway (DreamWorks fan), but he made it that much more enjoyable.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 15, 2013)

I thought it was retarded. 
Saw it with my friend and his daughter.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 15, 2013)

I must agree with Batman.

The movie looks hacky. I hear they might make a sequel based on the Santa Clause character. I really have no faith in Dreamworks anymore. They used to have films like Prince of Egypt...now they have Ice Age and Shark Tale.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 15, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> The movie looks hacky. I hear they might make a sequel based on the Santa Clause character. I really have no faith in Dreamworks anymore. They used to have films like Prince of Egypt...now they have Ice Age and Shark Tale.


Hold the phone. You haven't seen _Rise of The Guardians_ so please don't judge it. Second_ Ice Age_ is from Blue Sky, not DreamWorks Animation. Also Shark Tale was almost 10 years ago for DreamWorks. Go watch the Kung Fu Panda movies and How to Train Your Dragon. It's good stuff.


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 15, 2013)

Not gunna lie, I do have a couple crushes in FA.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 15, 2013)

not really a crush but if beth from better days asked me out i'd say yes


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2013)

I was avoiding this thread thinking I was going to lose 20 IQ points, meh I only lost 2.

As for the subject at hand I _used_ to, not any more.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I was avoiding this thread thinking I was going to lose 20 IQ points, meh I only lost 2.


i thought the same then i read through and thought: eh it wasnt too bad


----------



## Percy (Jan 15, 2013)

I haven't and still don't really have any crushes.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 15, 2013)

hmm... I won't say who mine is.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 15, 2013)

NightWolf20 said:


> hmm... I won't say who mine is.


Come on, don't tease us. You have to tell us now.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 16, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Hold the phone. You haven't seen _Rise of The Guardians_ so please don't judge it. Second_ Ice Age_ is from Blue Sky, not DreamWorks Animation. Also Shark Tale was almost 10 years ago for DreamWorks. Go watch the Kung Fu Panda movies and How to Train Your Dragon. It's good stuff.



I have seen both actually. Kung fu Panda 2 in particular was a nice film. How to train your Dragon? Not so much. Oh, its not terrible but it just doesn't have the soul older films used to have. 

But I'm still living in the past prehaps? In anycase, I may have to give Guardians a try one day. But I've read its story and I must say...it looks pretty hokey.



Stella-Song said:


> Maybe they would be more in your interest then the movie?



I'm not sure. I'd have to research them a bit. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 16, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Come on, don't tease us. You have to tell us now.



I won't say who he is. hahaha
It's someone here on FAF though.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 16, 2013)

It's me ok, Nightwolfs secret is out.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 16, 2013)

@ButterflyG: All I'm saying is don't give up hope in modern DreamWorks Animation.

I have a crush on Lucario these days which is weird because I'm not at all a Pokemaniac. Always thought his design was kind of neat.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2013)

Had a brief infatuation with Roger Rabbit.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 16, 2013)

Tbh, I never really had a furry crush. The closest I've ever been to a "crush" has to be zoroark. That being said, I'm not a pokÃ©maniac.


----------



## Namba (Jan 16, 2013)

Ugh, for fuck's sake, why Sly Cooper?


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a crush on an entity that has a great mind a lovley sense of humour and comes across as a kind lovley person. BUT i have foun out that the person is male so i have left it. The person is on here often and is a populur soul *sigh*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 20, 2013)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> I have a crush on an entity that has a great mind a lovley sense of humour and comes across as a kind lovley person. BUT i have foun out that the person is male so i have left it. The person is on here often and is a populur soul *sigh*



That must have been a dissapointment. :\


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Jan 20, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> That must have been a dissapointment. :\


 Aye it is but  shall just move on hell even if i was to talk to them nothing would ever happen they live miles away and i wouldnt be there type. I just hope they get the person of here dreams that would care and love them in the best way possible.


----------



## Kahoku (Jan 20, 2013)

Kijha said:


> Same.








Forgot I posted here before. Oh man I have been busy, but here is a picture.


----------



## Tignatious (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm madly, deeply in love with myself.

Someone had to go there.


----------



## Riho (Jan 20, 2013)

NightWolf20 said:


> I won't say who he is. hahaha
> It's someone here on FAF though.


It's Percy, isn't it? 
Everybody loves Percy.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Jan 20, 2013)

percy  swear if i get to travel to the states i SHALL buy you a drink ^_^ BUT alot of other members here shall be required to attend. on topic- fancy myself a snow wolf ^_^


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Caden_The_Dingo
Awkwardly hitting on him was great. Tables and dingos sure is an interesting mix.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 20, 2013)

I couldn't live without my Table.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Dingos are now my new favorite animals.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 20, 2013)

Tables are my favorite kind of furnishing.


----------



## McRoz (Jan 20, 2013)

wish I had one :/


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 20, 2013)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> I have a crush on an entity that has a great mind a lovley sense of humour and comes across as a kind lovley person. BUT i have foun out that the person is male so i have left it. The person is on here often and is a populur soul *sigh*



This intrigues me. I do love a good mystery. 

I may be gay, but if I met a girl who was how you described this person...I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 20, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> This intrigues me. I do love a good mystery.
> 
> I may be gay, but if I met a girl who was how you described this person...I'd give it a shot.


Crushed pretty hard on one guy I met over voice-chat skype (never experienced a proper crush before~). Would've asked him out to a date if he actually lived nearby. I dunno how viable personality-crushes are for actual dating though, physical attraction seems pretty important. Don't have much dating experience though, and absolutely none with dating guys.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Jan 20, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> This intrigues me. I do love a good mystery.
> 
> I may be gay, but if I met a girl who was how you described this person...I'd give it a shot.


 I wont let slip of whom that person was as the embarresment is far to great. If i ever did meet a woman quite like whom i defied i would try my luck and do what i could for her,My heart may be broken but iam not turning down another chance to try.


----------



## Tignatious (Jan 20, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I may be gay, but if I met a girl who was how you described this person...I'd give it a shot.



Aww, BG, you crushing on me now? ~_^


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 20, 2013)

Tignatious said:


> Aww, BG, you crushing on me now? ~_^



*gasp* How...did you know?



Kazooie said:


> Crushed pretty hard on one guy I met over voice-chat skype (never experienced a proper crush before~). Would've asked him out to a date if he actually lived nearby. I dunno how viable personality-crushes are for actual dating though, physical attraction seems pretty important. Don't have much dating experience though, and absolutely none with dating guys.



I too had a crush on a skype voicechat friend. It didn't end the way I wanted it to. It was a bit of personality and physical attraction...I'd only go for rl crushes now though.


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 20, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I too had a crush on a skype voicechat friend. It didn't end the way I wanted it to. It was a bit of personality and physical attraction...I'd only go for rl crushes now though.


Mine went sort of went ::: I told him about the crush, we both agreed that it was unrealistic to pursue, things went back to normal. It was really refreshing how straightforward the whole ordeal turned out.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 20, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Mine went sort of went ::: I told him about the crush, we both agreed that it was unrealistic to pursue, things went back to normal. It was really refreshing how straightforward the whole ordeal turned out.



^^ Excellent. That guy sounds pretty level-headed. 

My guy on the other hand...>.> Got mean. So I ended the "relationship".


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Jan 20, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> My guy on the other hand...>.> Got mean. So I ended the "relationship".


 awww why would someone want to be mean to you ??!??!!??!


----------



## Tignatious (Jan 20, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> *gasp* How...did you know?



Oh, just a guess. And the way you keep looking at me. Rawr, bby.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a huge crush on Tign/ercy/goddess. It's a trifecta.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 20, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I have a huge crush on Tign/ercy/goddess. It's a trifecta.



Wuv you too, BB~

Also, someone mentioned Sly Cooper a while back...I forgot how smooth he was.


----------



## Riho (Jan 20, 2013)

My current crush is everyone in this thread.
Love me back. NOW


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2013)

Nobody; there's a real human girl who I'm starting to have feelings for.


----------



## Riho (Jan 20, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> Caden_The_Dingo
> Awkwardly hitting on him was great. Tables and dingos sure is an interesting mix.


But- but- 
You said you would marry me.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 21, 2013)

Riho said:


> But- but-
> You said you would marry me.


We're dating now. Sorry Riho but me and Table have decided what we have is sacred.


----------



## Tignatious (Jan 21, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I have a huge crush on Tign/ercy/goddess. It's a trifecta.



Oh gawrsh. _-blushes-_


----------



## Origamigryphon (Jan 21, 2013)

Dust, from Dust: An Elysian Tail.


----------



## iconmaster (Jan 21, 2013)

Yesterday, I was messing around with a relative's copy of Skylanders, and that Cynder girl's pretty cute to me...


----------



## Percy (Jan 21, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I have a huge crush on Tign/ercy/goddess. It's a trifecta.


Hehe. c:


----------



## Tignatious (Jan 21, 2013)

Percy said:


> Hehe. c:



So how does it feel to be one third me now, Percy? -giggles-


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 21, 2013)

Tignatious said:


> So how does it feel to be one third me now, Percy? -giggles-


Oh that's right. I'm so sorry Percy and BG :V


JK Tig is awesome.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 23, 2013)

Riho said:


> It's Percy, isn't it?
> Everybody loves Percy.



Not Percy, though he is a pretty awesome guy.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 23, 2013)

It's me isn't it?

ADMIT IT, FO!


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Riho said:


> But- but-
> You said you would marry me.



Sorry Riho. We're sort of dating now. Uh... sorry.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 23, 2013)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> I have a crush on an entity that has a great mind a lovley sense of humour and comes across as a kind lovley person. BUT i have foun out that the person is male so i have left it. The person is on here often and is a populur soul *sigh*



is it me


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 24, 2013)

d.batty said:


> It's me isn't it?
> 
> ADMIT IT, FO!



Sorry, buddy. It's not you.


----------



## LunaPon-3 (Jan 24, 2013)

http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20121117065261/skylanders/images/4/4f/Earth_Flashwing.jpg
Flashwing from Skylanders.


----------



## Reviilo Kuro (Jan 31, 2013)

hurrrrmmmmm jessica rabbit.............................................


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 31, 2013)

Reviilo Kuro said:


> hurrrrmmmmm jessica rabbit.............................................


Pffffttt. Where's the fur at?

Got this Griff crush going on. He wears just a leather jacket and no pants. It's wonderful.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 31, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Pffffttt. Where's the fur at?
> 
> Got this Griff crush going on. He wears just a leather jacket and no pants. It's wonderful.



Well, if we're gonna talk gargoyle character crushes...>.> My heart will always belong to Brooklyn. 

It's the only role Jeff Bennett was sexy in.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 31, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Well, if we're gonna talk gargoyle character crushes...>.> My heart will always belong to Brooklyn.
> 
> It's the only role Jeff Bennett was sexy in.


So true  He's my number two. Griff's accent and lack of pants are simply the best there is, in my book.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 31, 2013)

Hehe multiple people here, youll have to find out who on your own


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 31, 2013)

DarthLeopard said:


> Hehe multiple people here, youll have to find out who on your own


It's me isn't it. _Slowly_ making my way into your heart. :V


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 31, 2013)

who knows, exept for me


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 31, 2013)

DarthLeopard said:


> who knows, exept for me



It's Percy I bet. He's got some new hypno captures I think.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 31, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's Percy I bet. He's got some new hypno captures I think.





Butterflygoddess said:


> hypno





Butterflygoddess said:


> hypno





Butterflygoddess said:


> hypno



I miss that one-day idiot.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 31, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I miss that one-day idiot.



He was the best of us. 

:V


----------



## Symlus (Jan 31, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> He was the best of us.



Buh, whah abouht meeh?


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 31, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Buh, whah abouht meeh?


Start some dumbass threads and then we'll talk.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 31, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Start some dumbass threads and then we'll talk.



Nope. I've been banned on other things before. I don't wanna be banned here.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey, dumbass threads are my specialty


----------



## Jijix (Feb 1, 2013)

The entirety of Wolfy-Nails' gallery, especially the girls. But not limited to.


----------



## Magick (Feb 3, 2013)

A few, but they're all made up characters from different stuff.


----------



## AviFox (Feb 6, 2013)

Who is your current furry crush?

Krystal (from starfox). and she always will be <3


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 6, 2013)

Well shit, I already posted this in the other thread. Oh well:



Fox_720B said:


> .....OK, I'll bite.
> 
> Lilly from Alpha and Omega.
> 
> ...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 6, 2013)

Basara.


----------



## Troj (Feb 9, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Well, if we're gonna talk gargoyle character crushes...>.> My heart will always belong to Brooklyn.



There we go! I can agree with that. And I actually like Jeff Bennett's voice in general...

Currently, I have little crushes on a couple of 'suiters (who'll never be suitors, ah well).


----------



## Riho (Feb 9, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Well shit, I already posted this in the other thread. Oh well:


Lawd almighty, that movie was BAD.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 9, 2013)

Hint#2: they are NOT online at this time.


----------



## Riho (Feb 9, 2013)

DarthLeopard said:


> Hint#2: they are NOT online at this time.


RÌ¶iÌ¶hÌ¶oÌ¶


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 9, 2013)

Riho said:


> Lawd almighty, that movie was BAD.




I gotta admit I didn't want to see it because it looked like a straight up rip-off of Balto...

And it was bad....


But not nearly as bad as I thought it would be...which...kinda...actually made me like it a bit. It had a lot of heart, and despite the occasional cheese, it had moments that made it worth watching.

But Lilly? That was a very well done character, well voiced, and very pretty anthro wolf. Love the big eyes and the hair. I've seen some women in real life that resemble this character's appearance and personality and it's striking how attractive that can be.


----------

